# Blood coming out after inject



## Box_Squat (May 21, 2012)

Hi fellas

Injected 1ml of sus today into my quad

Aspirated as is recommended, no blood in syringe

When I pulled the needle out, some blood came out, although with a couple of wipes with a swab it was gone

Did I just nick a vein or something?

Would the sustanon oil have come out with the blood? If so should I inject again tomorrow or just leave it?

Thanks...

And sorry for the newbie question, I just don't want to waste a shot


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dont mean to shock you but you did just stick a 1inch piece of metal into your leg! it will bleed most time when pulling out. no need to re shoot you would only have lost 1or2 drops of oil due to your muscle pressure pushing it out but that could happen whether theres blood or not


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Blood coming out is standard thing. Well for me anyways. I just put pressure on the injection site to minimise this.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

you should only worry if it shoots out across the room an hits your missus in the eye.


----------



## Box_Squat (May 21, 2012)

Thanks fellas

Put my mind at rest big time

Now I just have the infamous PIP to look forward to


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

It's fine mate don't worry about it. You might even get a squirter but again don't worry about it, unless it's a main artery then get to A&E!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

you could have went right through the vein and out the other end, and thats why nothing came out when you aspirated mate


----------



## Lintford (Sep 2, 2006)

Look up Z Tracking with your injection technique, will maximise absorbtion and reduce bleeding.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Z tracking? do expand on that statement


----------



## Lintford (Sep 2, 2006)

Essentially Z Tracking is the movement of the skin away from the muscular entry point before inserting the needle. So pulling the skin downwards for example before inserting the needle. This fundamentally means that when the needle is then removed, and the skin retracted back to its previous position, there is no direct wound going from the outer edge of the skin to the intramuscular region. This means that less of the substance is lost through the wound, and also assists in the healing process.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Lintford said:


> Essentially Z Tracking is the movement of the skin away from the muscular entry point before inserting the needle. So pulling the skin downwards for example before inserting the needle. This fundamentally means that when the needle is then removed, and the skin retracted back to its previous position, there is no direct wound going from the outer edge of the skin to the intramuscular region. This means that less of the substance is lost through the wound, and also assists in the healing process.


Makes sense.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Nothin to worry abt...happened me twice last week, first time in ages it happened...the coliur of the blood is what worried me..nearly black...must be time for an oil change and service.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

I always leave needle in for about 30s then take out then I don't get my aas leaking and minimum blood aswel


----------

